# UNVEILED!!!!!



## stangg172005 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## screename (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (stangg172005)*

i am liking this car


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (screename)*

This car is so beautiful.


----------



## Vulcan1 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (kornjd)*

What is so unveiling about this? It's old news...


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (Vulcan1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vulcan1* »_
What is so unveiling about this? It's old news...









lol, where does this guy get his news from, Antiques Roadshow?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

W.e I love the EOS... i think im trading in my 04 GLI


----------



## Linguo' (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (x9t)*

I wouldnt mind getting this in the future http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ritzcrakka (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Linguo')*

Thats a dope interior. It reminds me of a toyota in the 2nd picture. Pretty sweet.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (ritzcrakka)*

I wanna see one dropped on brock wheels and tinted and de-badged! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (stangg172005)*

That mulberry interior is awesome!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (stangg172005)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VwguyGTI (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (morimori)*

i like.. im gonna see if my mom wants to buy one


----------



## Red Jett (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (stangg172005)*

Gonna dump the wife's Saturn and grab one for her as soon as possible...though I am going to chip the 2.0t, and see if and she notices...
Cheers!
Scott


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

lol Yeah i think she will notice. She might think there is something wrong with the car. If u get the DSG, the torque is cut off at like 248 ft/lb of torque or something like that. Hopefully ur getting the 6 speed like me
JT


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_lol Yeah i think she will notice. She might think there is something wrong with the car. If u get the DSG, the torque is cut off at like 248 ft/lb of torque or something like that. Hopefully ur getting the 6 speed like me
JT
actually some tuning companies are actually chipping the DSG tranny along with the engine so that it handles more power and torque...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

There's now a first review/driving inpression from an English magazine. Nice read, and the UK release date is given as September, so I think that's a pretty good indicator for December in the Superpower. It appears that the top has been altered around the rear window, and it kinda looks worse to me. The photos have been photoshopped, and the car was said to be a pre-production model (as they all currently are), but the article hit 1/25/06. There is a photo someone posted in The Car Lounge with a truckload of Eos' that all have the standard top, so I think that this is an older prototype top. 
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/n....html 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:16 AM 1-25-2006_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_the UK release date is given as September, so I think that's a pretty good indicator for December in the Superpower.

Not necessarily. Originally, the UK launch was scheduled to happen at the same time as the US launch, in May. Maybe they're still planned to be at the same time.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_nice find on the review

Yes, it's great to finally get some first-hand impressions!
I started a separate topic for the article so more people will see it.


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (flubber)*

My salesman told me that they further delayed the U.S. intro to September. On a better note, the GTIs are due out any day now!


----------



## vesper (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (stangg172005)*

Will the EOS be at the Chicago show?


----------



## sleepy_yellow (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (vesper)*

it kinda looks like the peugue (w/e it's spelled) 206cc just nicer inside


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (sleepy_yellow)*

^ It's spelled Peugeot, and the Eos is quite a bit bigger then the 206cc.


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 1:06 AM 2-1-2006_


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: UNVEILED!!!!! (BigFoot-74205)*

that is so radd (recording artists against drunk drivers)


----------

